# swapping Z24 for a KA24E



## jetech1 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hello All,
I'm new to this forum and have a question about swapping a Z24 with a noisy bottom end for a KA24E. Is this a viable swap? Is it too much work for what it is worth? Thanks alot. BTW, the rest of the truck is in real good shape.
Kirk


----------



## dulobast25 (Jul 9, 2006)

i did the swap in an 88 hardbody that had only 90k miles that like yours was in good shape, at leas the exterior. interiro was clean with a few minor exceptions. first of all if the engin is noisy i'd leave it alone unless a rod knock. if it making a knocking noise it is likely a wristpin or a rodbearing. have a trust mechanic drop the pan and polush the journals on the crank, replastigauge the clearances and install newer bearing accordin to the wear. This should eliminate the knock. if there isnt unusualy wear on the bearingss, the engine may have to come out. In that case ur looking at at least 500 for a used engine or a rebuild. if it has to come apart do a whole rebuild. now if you have a ka24 hadny, i'd do that swap. i have done it and i'm working on diagrams for those who wanna do the conversion. u can reach me @ [email protected]


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

Go for the KA24DE!


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

keep the ka24e its much easier of an instal and personally can match the ka24de ...


----------

